# Exercise in the morning makes me too hungry all day!!!



## sandilion

Does anyone else have this problem?? They say to exercise first thing in the morning, but then for the rest of the day i am constantly hungry and it makes me need to eat so much more!

I should get the same results if I do my work out in the afternoon shouldn't i?? Or is the morning really the way to go?

I don't think i can handle being so hungry all day long.


----------



## TwilightAgain

It doesn't really matter what time of day you work out, you'll still get the benefits of the work out. Really you should exercise at a time of day that suits you :)

I've lost 30lb and all of my workouts have been an evening, usually anywhere between 5-8. I couldn't hack morning work outs because everything feels harder to do (stiff muscles, lack of energy etc) but some people obviously prefer that. Do what works for you :)


----------



## aliss

I workout very early but it doesn't matter when you do it - do it when it gets done.


----------



## sandilion

Awesome. I wont feel like i am not giving it my best then because mornings really don't work for me.


----------



## 2have4kids

There are some really great statistics about ppl who work out primarily in the morning. I'm too lazy to get up early, I love my mornings in bed. 

I would suggest if you're hungry all day to eat more protein, especially in the morning. I've lost a little bit of weight and it's SO much easier starting out with protein and then veg and then carbs. Don't even worry about veg and carbs on the plate if you haven't eaten your protein. (haha I'm thinking of that pink floyd song if you don't eat your meat you won't get your pudding!) Consider the mashed/ baked, potato, pasta, bread as desert. They spike your blood sugar and leave you wanting more food.


----------



## Audraia

Anytime during the day will give you the same benefits. I love working out in the mornings just because it gives me an energy boost the rest of the day, usually after the day has gone on I'm not in the mood to do it anymore and don't go as hard as I would in the am.

The reason you're so hungry afterwards is because you're boosting your metabolism up for the day. You definatly need to get some protein in you right after working out to keep from over-indulging later on when you are starving! :)


----------



## acesmum

Hi there. i used to be like that after giving birth but i cant go on like that because i need to lose my pregnancy weight and i want to use my pre pregnancy clothes again. so, with the motivation from my friend, we go to an aerobics class every morning 7:30am for an hour, 5x a week. after a week, i am not as hungry anymore. its just a matter of getting your belly used to having less then soon it will shrink. this is what i do: as soon as i wake up, i drink 4 glasses of water, then get ready for my aerobics. after workout, i drink coconut juice, a bowl of wholegrain cereal with fresh fruits. thats all i have for breakfast. by 11am, ill have my lunch - 1/2 cup of rice, a bowl of vegetable with either bake fish or a some meat. i LOVE chocolates, cakes, sweets etc, i cant resist them so I DONT STORE THEM in my house so theres no temptation. then, ill have soup with bread for the evening. if i go out for dinner with friends, then its not bad to have a bit of dessert. im happy with the result.


----------

